# Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?



## Karotte81 (11. September 2016)

*Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Moin zusammen,

da gestern ein neuer Gehäuselüfter angekommen ist und er offenbar deutlich mehr Power besitzt als meine restlichen Lüfter, bin ich auf das Thema Lüftersteuerung gestoßen. Ich weiß dass es dieses Tool "SpeedFan" gibt. 
Dazu hätte ich direkt mal eine Frage. Welche Lüfter liest er aus? Doch bestimmt nur die, die direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen sind, oder? Ich habe nämlich 2 Lüfter übers Mainboard angeschlossen und der Rest läuft über einen Adapter, der auf einem Stromkabel steckt, welches vom Netzteil kommt. In SpeedFan findet er CPU, HDD, GPU und Aux 1-4, wobei er aber nur Aux 1+2 etwas anzeigt. Ich nehme mal an Aux sind die Lüfter die ans MB angeschlossen sind? 

Habe parallel dann mal im Netz geschaut, da gibt es ja auch schicke Hardwarelösungen, wo man direkt alle oder den Großteil der Lüfter anschließen und dann bequem per Regler die Geschwindigkeit einstellen kann. 

Was findet ihr besser? Ich tendiere ja zur Hardwarevariante. Habt ihr diesbezüglich ein paar Empfehlungen? Bei Amazon hat ja quasi jedes Produkt mind 4 Sterne, da ist die Auswahl immer etwas schwierig. 


Danke u schönen Sonntag


----------



## Chimera (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Persönlich(!) halt ich nicht viel von SpeedFan. Ist recht unübersichtlich und erfordert anfangs einiges an Einarbeitungszeit, zumal es keine Garantie gibt, dass die Sensoren vom Brett korrekt ausgelesen werden (was bei meinem P7P55D unter Win 10 der Fall war: ging nicht). Ich selber nutze an allen 3 PCs für die Gehäuselüfter jeweils ne externe Lüftersteuerung. Am Board hab ich nur jeweils die Lüfter der CPU Kühlung.
Nutze aber eben auch die Sensoren der Steuerung, um Tempis auszulesen. Bei AMD CPUs kann man sich eben nicht auf Tools verlassen und so bringe ich seit dem ersten AM3 Prozi halt jeweils im umfeld der CPU Sensoren an. Nun kauft man sich halt keine Lüsteu nur um Tempis auszulesen, wäre ja ein teurer Spass  So begann ich halt mit der Regelung der Gehäuselüfis, so dass sie immer auf dem Level werkeln, was mich grad in dem Moment am wenigstens nervt.
Gibt übrigens auch noch interne Lösungen, wie z.B. das NZXT Grid. Da wird die Lüsteu mit dem Mobo gekoppelt (über nen internen USB Anschluss) und man kann dann über die CAM Software eigene Lüfterkurven einstellen. Ist ne coole Sache, man kann über dieselbe Software auch noch andere NZXT Produkte regeln 8z.B. das HUE LED kit), Manko ist jedoch der Preis.
Im Endeffekt muss jeder für sich selber wissen, was er lieber mag und was nicht. Kenne auch Leute, die seit eh und je die Lüfis nur über 5V/7V Adapter am Netzteil anschliessen und gar nix regeln, andere wiederum hängen alles ans Mobo. Sprich da musst du alleine selber wissen, was du für dich möchtest, was dir besser gefällt und was nicht. Wenn dein Board die nötigen Anschlüsse bietet und über ne gute Lüfterregelung verfügt (leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit, manche Hersteller haben eher ne träge Lüsteu oder dann ne ruppige, andere wie z.B. Asus wiederum ne sehr feine), spricht auch nix gegen ne Regelung über das Board. Und Settings kannst du ebenso im UEFI festlegen, dazu braucht man nicht zwingend ne Software.


----------



## Darkscream (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

An meinem Asrock Board hängen 6 Lüfter an 3 Ausgängen. Wenn du also den Lüfter eh ans Board anschließt kannst du genau so gut die Regelung vom Board nehmen. Wenn dein jetziger Lüfter aus der Reihe tanzt, also schneller läuft wie der Rest kannst du ihn entweder einzeln an einen Port hängen, oder du nimmst zum Bleistift den 2. CPU Fan Anschluss dafür, was nur dann funktioniert wenn der CPU Fan eh immer weit runter geregelt ist.
Ganz praktikabel wäre übrigens den CPU Fan und den hinteren Gehäuselüfter zusammen laufen zu lassen, gerade bei Towerkühlern, die dann mehr Luft nach hinten blasen und damit gleichzeitig auch mehr entsorgt wird.


----------



## Combi (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

möglichkeit 3.
nimm einen poweradjust von aquatuning.
damit kannst du 9 und mehr lüfter steuern.
oder aber auch tempsensoren,durchflusssensor und pumpe steuern.
kannst auch mehrere aneinander loppeln.
is ne kleine platine,die man überall verstecken kann.
ausserdem hast du ne schöne softwearoberfläche,wo man super die einstellungen vornehmen,checken und überwachen lassen kann.


----------



## Darkscream (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

@Combi
Kann die Platine auch Softwareseitig über USB auslesen und lassen sich damit auch Lüfter der GraKa Temp zuordnen?
Oder funktioniert das nur mit irgendwelchen überflüssigen Sensoren die man noch einbauen muss?


----------



## b1te (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist die aquaero 5 LT. Die kann einfach noch ein bisschen mehr wie die kleine poweradjust. Die Software einzustellen dauert zwar ein wenig, dann hat man aber a) eine super Steuerung und b) sehr viel Flexibilität und Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten für die Zukunft.
Das Zuordnen einzelner Sensoren wie z.B. GPU-Temperatur ist auch möglich.


----------



## Chimera (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



Darkscream schrieb:


> @Combi
> Kann die Platine auch Softwareseitig über USB auslesen und lassen sich damit auch Lüfter der GraKa Temp zuordnen?
> Oder funktioniert das nur mit irgendwelchen überflüssigen Sensoren die man noch einbauen muss?



Dies bietet einem ja die NZXT Grid mit der CAM Software. Da kann man Bereiche und Temperaturen festlegen: GRID+ v2 Digital Fan Controller - PC Gaming Systems - NZXT. Vermutlich nutzt die CAM Software die internen Sensoren, denn ich nutze z.B. nur die CAM Software ohne NZXT Produkt als reines Überwachungstool (da ich dann auch auf dem Handy sehen kann, wie die Tempis sind, wenn ich aus dem Haus bin und der PC läuft). Als Manko kann man natürlich die Registrierung nennen (wobei die glaubs nicht zwingend ist). Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Sys bzw. der Software, wie es bei mir ausguckt. Und wie gesagt, das geilste Feature ist sicher, dass man das ganze auch mit der NZXT HUE kombinieren kann und dann z.B. so einrichten kann, dass bei steigender Wärme auch die Farbe der LEDs sich anpasst und die Lüfis schneller drehen 
Klar, ist ne Spielerei, aber ne recht coole  Alternative wäre halt schon ne Aquaero 5 LT. Die wird dann auch über die Software Aquasuite geregelt und bietet viele Möglichkeiten, ist aber auch etwas teurer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Da Speedfan bei funktioniert und ich es somit auch gut nutzen kann, kann ich dies auch empfehlen.

Mit Speedfan kann ich die Lüfter/Pumpe meiner Wakü entsprechend der CPU und GPU regeln. Dafür haben z.B. die Radiatorlüfter 2 Profile (jeweils eins für CPU und die GPU) und kann die Lüfter immer nach der jeweils relavanten Temperatur regeln.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



v3nom schrieb:


> Da Speedfan bei funktioniert und ich es somit auch gut nutzen kann, kann ich dies auch empfehlen.


Das ist naturlich angenehm für dich, bringt aber denjenigen nichts, denen die Usability des Programms einfach zu unübersichtlich ist bzw. deren Controller von dieser (eigentlich schon sehr alten) Software nicht mehr unterstütz werden


----------



## Karotte81 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Okay, also mal der Reihe nach.

SpeedFan hab ich eben deinstalliert  Ich habe zudem auf meinem Mainboard noch einen dritten Lüfterpin gefunden, so dass jetzt drei Lüfter direkt übers MB angeschlossen sind. Übers Bios hab ich auch gesehen das man verschiedene Profile auswählen kann. Das ist eigentlich schon fast genau das was ich gesucht habe. Hab mich damit noch nie beschäftigt. Leider lässt sich der Lüfter, der an dem grad entdeckten Pin angeschlossen ist, nicht steuern. Egal welches Profil ich auswähle, der dreht immer auf Maximum. Was sagt mir das? Anschluss kaput? Lüfter kaputt oder einfach nur schlechte Qualität? Habe jetzt allerdings noch keinen anderen Lüfter daran angeschlossen. Das mit dem CPU Fan hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, wusste gar nicht dass man das "darf" ^^

@Combi
Meinst du den? Aqua Poweradjust 3 USB Controller: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Wenn ja, wie wird die denn installiert im Gehäuse?
Bei der von b1te angesprochenen Lösung würde man es ja in den Laufwerksschacht einbauen.

Habe ausserdem den neuen Lüfter nach hinten gepackt, so dass der beste Lüfter rauspustet. Wäre aber natürlich schön wenn ich alle gleichzeitig ansteuern könnte, gefühlt hat sich nämlich nix verändert, glaub der lauteste Lüfter ist der, den ich nicht reguliert bekomme. Das Aquero  5 LT sieht zwar gut aus, aber ich muss jetzt nicht unbdingt 60 Kröten für ne Luftsteuerung ausgeben.

PS: Ich habe das beim rauslesen richtig verstanden dass man theoretisch auch 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss packen kann, per Y Kabel?


----------



## v3nom (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das ist naturlich angenehm für dich, bringt aber denjenigen nichts, denen die Usability des Programms einfach zu unübersichtlich ist bzw. deren Controller von dieser (eigentlich schon sehr alten) Software nicht mehr unterstütz werden



Definitv! Eigentlich echt schade, dass das Tool so problematisch ist, denn wenn es läuft ist es top.
Ganz brauchbar finde ich persöhnlich noch die Software, welche Asus mit ausliefert.


----------



## Karotte81 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Sind meine Fragen zu schwierig?


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> PS: Ich habe das beim rauslesen richtig verstanden dass man theoretisch auch 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss packen kann, per Y Kabel?



Ja. das geht problemlos 

Was den Anschluss am dritten PIN angeht,
 wenn das UEFI nicht optimal programmiert ist, kannst du da Lüfter ohne Ende probieren,
da wird nix gescheites rauskommen


----------



## Chimera (12. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> da gestern ein neuer Gehäuselüfter angekommen ist und er offenbar deutlich mehr Power besitzt als meine restlichen Lüfter, bin ich auf das Thema Lüftersteuerung gestoßen. Ich weiß dass es dieses Tool "SpeedFan" gibt.
> Dazu hätte ich direkt mal eine Frage. Welche Lüfter liest er aus? Doch bestimmt nur die, die direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen sind, oder?



Ja, SpeedFan kann nur die Lüfis regeln, welche am Brett angeschlossen sind und auch nur dann, wenn die Chips richtig erkannt werden. Darfst nicht vergessen: SpeedFan ist uralt und wird schon laaaange nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Und Lüfis, die man per Adapter am netzteil anschliesst, kann man logischerweise nicht regeln. Ausnahme sind Lüfis mit Poti an ner Slotblende.
Bzgl. SpeedFan: da wirst du dich wohl, übel oder was auch immer, erst mal durch eins der vielen How Tos (z.B. hier im Forum) durchwälzen müssen. Ist halt bissel komplexer, aber wenn man nachher nicht an unsinnigen Werten oder unnötigen Sensorangaben scheitern will, ist es ein Muss. Vorallem in Bezug auf die Kopplung der Lüfikurve an bestimmte Tempis, da ist man ohne Anleitung ziemlich am Podex


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Speedfan ist totale Kacke, bei mir hat es zumindest niemals richtig funktioniert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Sind meine Fragen zu schwierig?


Nein, überhaupt nicht, es nimmt sich nur niemand Zeit. Fangen wir doch mal ganz in Ruhe an. Das Thema wird Dich, 
wenn Du es ordentlich machen willst, etwas Zeit kosten, aber es lohnt, weil man einen Rechner extrem beruhigen kann.

*Fragen zu Deinem System*
1. Frage: Welche Mainboard nutzt Du, das hier: ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (90-MXGTZ0-A0UAYZ) in Mainboards: Intel Sockel 1150 | heise online Preisvergleich
2. Frage: Welchen CPU-Kühler mit welchen Lüftern und wie angeschlossen
3. Frage: Welche Grafikarte und wie geregelt? Diese ? Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-P10700B-10P) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich
4. Frage: Welche Gehäuselüfter hast Du, in welchem Gehäuse und wie angeordnet?
*
Allgemeines zum Luftstrom:*
Lies Dich grob hier ein, damit Du ein Gefühl für optimierten Luftzug durch ein Gehäuse bekommst: Wichtig ist es zu verstehen und nichtauf unbedeutende 0,1°C zu achten
Einführung Der perfekte Airflow - Testsystem und Testmethoden
Ergebnisse: Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse
*
Allgemeines zu Lüftern* und Unterschiede vonb 3-PIN Steuerung zu 4-PIN Regelung
1. Lüfter gibt es als 3-PIN Lüfter (Spannungsgesteuert)
2. Lüfter mit 4-PIN Anschluß, die bekommen immer 12V, aber per Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) zerhakt 
3. 4-PIN-Lüfter funktionieren auf mit Spannungsregelung, 3-PIN Lüfter aber nicht mit PWM, so laufen dann immer unter Vollast
4. Viele 4-PIN Luftanschlüsse sind "gefakte" 3-PIN Anschlüsse, einige wenige 4-PIN Anschlüsse kann man sowohl spannungsgesteuert als auch PWM geregelt betreiben.



Karotte81 schrieb:


> ... Übers Bios hab ich auch gesehen das man  verschiedene Profile auswählen kann. Das ist eigentlich schon fast genau  das was ich gesucht habe. Hab mich damit noch nie beschäftigt.  ....


*Systemoptimierung:*
Mit diesem Grundwissen brauchst Du jetzt Zwei Hilfsprogramme, einmal den HW-Monitor sowie Deine eigenen
leiblichen Ohren. Es geht jetzt darum, einen guten Kompromiss zu finden zwischen Temperatur und Geräusch.
Alle Lüfter machen Krach, jede HDD poltert vor sich hin, Spulen zirpsen, Mgneten schwirren, etc. Einige Dinge
kann man gut beeinflussen, andere nicht. Darum geht es zuerst darum, Störgeräusch zu finden.

1. Installation dieses Programms HWMonitor: DOWNLOADING HWMONITOR_1.29.EXE | CPUID
2. Aufnahme des IST-Zustandes mit diesem Programm. Es zeigt Dir den akteullen Wert, sowie Minimal und Maxi-
malwerte. Ziel ist es immer, im Idle absolut geräuschfrei zu werden, unter Vollast bestimmte beliebige psychologische 
Temperaturgrenzen (z.B. 60°C CPU, 75°C GPU) nicht zu überschreiten. Ich nenne sie bewußt beliebig. mehr stört
selten. Du wirst diese Grenzen ganz schnell erhöhen, wenn Du den Unterschied von 50U/min Lüfterdrehzahl
bemerkt hast.  Denn leise ist Gold wert.

Das machst Du bitte und stellst einen Snapshot davon hier ein mit genauer Systembeschreibung, also welche Lüfter
hängen wo und dazu eine subjetiver Geräuschbeschreibung. Idle heißt "Windows gestartet, kein Programm offen", 
 mit Volllast solltest Du tunlichst nicht Prime95 und Furmark nehmen, sondern ein belastendes Spiele OHNE den Ton
anzumachen.

Wenn Du den Geräuschen auf den Grund gehen willst, ziehe zuerst alle Lüfter ab. Was hörst Du dann? HDD, Netzteil,
gar nichts, ....

Zweiter schritt: Steck jeden Lüfter Einzeln in den angestrebten Mainboardstecker und regel im Bios manuell durch.
Es geht um zwei Drehzahlen. 
1. Bis zu welcher Drehzahl ist ein Lüfter wirklich leise (subjektive Wahrnehmung)
2. Ab welcher Drehzahl wird mir ein Lüfter zu laut.
Aus diesen beiden Punkten kann man später wunderbare Temperaturkurven im Bioskonstruieren, je nach gewünschter 
Komponenten Temperatur. Wichtig wird hinterher aber das Zusammenspiele aller Bauteile.

Du wirst dabei herausbekommen, das bestimmte Lüfter an bestimmten Anschlüssen nicht steuerbar sind,
 andere haben einen eingeschränkten Regelbereich, mache machen immer Krach und mit manchen wirst Du
 zufrieden sein. Störglieder musst Du rausschmeißen, und dann die Lüfter an sinnvolle Anschlüsse anschließen.

 Ich nehme z.B. gerne mehr Lüfter die einblasen, und regele die sehr weit runter. Den hinteren Lüfter hängt man
 parallel zur CPU-Lüfterregelung, einen oberen im Gehäuse hängt an an die Systemtemperatur (Chipsatz).

Wenn Du gute Lüfter suchst, hör Dir hier die Unterschiede an, sie sind extrem:
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016

Und wenn Du diese Grundlagen erledigt hast, kann man ins feintuning einsteigen und Lüfter aufeinander abstimmen.
 Z.B. bei eingeschränktem Regelbereich durch Kabel mit  integriertem Widerstand (gibt es von Noctua für klenes Geld), 
man kann Lüftern je nach Einsatzort unterschiedliche Drahzahlen geben, etc.  Mach am besten ein Foto vom Innenraum.


War das jetzt ausführlich genug?
*
Zusatzoptimierung Grafikkarte:*
https://gaming.msi.com/de/features/afterburner
Sehr hilfreich ist auch dieses Grafikkartenlüfterprogramm, denn gerade die Zotac (ich habe sie als GTX 980TI) hat eine
hundsmiserabele Steuerung. Mit dem MSI Afterburner und einer guten Einstelllung dagegen wird es flüsterleise. So
sieht es bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karotte81 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja. das geht problemlos
> 
> Was den Anschluss am dritten PIN angeht,
> wenn das UEFI nicht optimal programmiert ist, kannst du da Lüfter ohne Ende probieren,
> da wird nix gescheites rauskommen



Ok, danke, aber warum sollte denn das Bios/Uefi nicht ordentlich programmiert sein bei einem von 3 Fan Anschlüssen? Anschluss 2 & 3 gehen ja auch, nominell geht nur der Erste (stets ungenutze und versteckte) nicht. Aber gut, wenn ich eh mehrere an einen Anschluss packen kann, sollte dass daran ja nicht scheitern.

@Alle anderen
SpeedFan ist längst deinstalliert, vergebene Liebesmüh mich auf diese veraltete Software hinzuweisen, sie ist schon längst im Nirvana 

@Interessierter User
Ich muss keine Romane lesen, was ich aber natürlich trotzdem tue wenn sich jmd soviel Mühe gibt. Einiges war etwas unnötig, vor allem verstehe ich iwie nicht, du fragst mich nach meiner GPU und verlinkst sie direkt selber?  Aber wahrscheinlich wolltest du mir nur die Arbeit erleichtern.

Also nochmal der Reihe nach.

CPU Kühler: CoolerMaster (Modellbezeichnung unbekannt,30-40€ hat er damals gekostet), angeschlossen ganz normal am CPU Fan Anschluss. 
GPU: Die Graka regle ich bereits über Afterburner, da ist alles in Ordnung. (genau so eine Regelung würde ich mir für die Gehäuselüfter wünschen)
Gehäuse: BitFenix Outlaw Midi Tower - Ich hab schon gesehen wie Leute hier im Forum Luftströme dargestellt haben, da mir aber die Fähigkeiten in Grafikprogrammen fehlen, kann ich die Positionierung nur beschreiben. Würde das auch als "normal" bezeichnen. Vorne hab ich 2x 140mm Lüfter, ich glaube einer war dabei und einen hab ich dazu gekauft. Einer ist von Scythe, aber fragt mich nicht nach dem genauen Modell , das weiß ich leider bei keinem Lüfter. Oben ist momentan 1x 140mm Lüfter drin. Dazu ist hinten natürlich einer der rauspustet. Also vorne rein, oben raus und hinten raus. Die vorderen 2 Lüfter sind per Adapter am Stromkabel angeschlossen, der Obere an Fan Anschluss 3 und der Hintere an 2. 

Ich habe mir allerdings nun ein paar Lüfter bestellt. Den letzten Neuen hatte ich zurückgeschickt, da er einen Fiepton verursacht hat. 
Bestellte Lüfter sind: Noctua NF-f12 PWM 120mm, Scythe SY1225HB12M-PGlide Stream PWM und einen EKL Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost 2 Plus. Einer meiner 140mm ist recht laut und die Drehscheibe ist auch locker, den wollte ich sowieso mal austauschen. Dazu ein zweiter Lüfter nach oben ans Gehäuse und den schwächsten 120mm tausche ich dann noch gegen einen der Neuen, vorrausgesetzt, die überzeugen beim Thema Lautstärke/Leistung. 
Die sollten in den nächsten Tagen eintrudeln. Gerne würde ich alle Lüfter von einem Hersteller nehmen, ich glaue die Noctua sind schon sehr gut, aber 20€ für nen Lüfter ist auch recht happig. Wird aber definitiv noch an mehr Einigkeit gearbeitet sobald mein neues Gehäuse am Start ist. Ich sollte dazu erwähnen, massive Optimierung ist in dem Gehäuse nicht nötig. Ich plane zeitnah eh einen Austausch gegen ein anderes, deutlich hochwertigeres Gehäuse(Favorit zZ das Phanteks Evolv Temp Glass). Ich möchte nur die momentan vorhandenen(und bald hinzugefügten) Lüfter steuern können, möglichst per Software, da ich keine Lust habe immer ins Bios zu gehen. Aber ich merke schon, ich muss mich mit der Lüfterregelung im Bios nochmal auseinander setzen. Ich hätte gerne für Windows einfach ein Tool, was alle Lüfter steuert, einzeln, gleichzeitig, bestimmte Bereiche, etc. 

Die Grundlagenerklärungen habe ich gespeichert u auch schon teilweise gelesen. Mehr Infos reiche ich dann noch nach. 

Im Übrigen ging es mir nicht um Ausführlichkeit, sondern um konkrete Antworten zu meinen Fragen. Aber danke natürlich dennoch für die Erklärungen/Hinweise.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> ....


Sehr schön, dann bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg. Es sind oft kleine Optimierungen, die viel im Geräusch veröndern, da hilft leider nur Ausprobieren.

Speedfan ist gigantisch gut, so es denn das Mainboard erkennt. Die Kompatibilitätsliste wird aber immer kleiner. Mit den Mainboardlüftersteuerungen 
kommt man eigentlich sehr gut hin.

Y-Kabel musst Du im Einzelfall bewerten. Ein Mainboard gibt in der Regel 12W pro Anschluss (1A bei 12V) Einige Lüfter, wie die neuen BQ SW3 ziehen
bis zu 6,6W, da werden zwei Lüfter schon eine Belastung, geht aber noch. Viele Lüfter haben nur 1W-Leistung, davon kann man problemlos sehr viele
an einen Anschluss hängen.



Karotte81 schrieb:


> CPU Kühler: CoolerMaster (Modellbezeichnung unbekannt,30-40€ hat er  damals gekostet), angeschlossen ganz normal am CPU Fan Anschluss.
> GPU: Die Graka regle ich bereits über Afterburner, da ist alles in  Ordnung. (genau so eine Regelung würde ich mir für die Gehäuselüfter  wünschen)
> Gehäuse: BitFenix Outlaw Midi Tower -.


Alles sehr gut, notfalls hilft ein neuer Lüfter am CPU-Kühler


----------



## Karotte81 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Kurze Anmerkung, die CPU(@4.2Ghz)geht maximal auf 55-58 Grad hoch, im Idle um die 30 +/- 2. Da bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. Der Lüfter ist auch nicht lauter als die Gehäuselüfter. Ca 2 Jahre alt. Den CPU Lüfter hab ich auch vor kurzem noch sauber gemacht, ist also sauber und wackelt nicht, scheint alles noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Adi1 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Kurze Anmerkung, die CPU(@4.2Ghz)geht maximal auf 55-58 Grad hoch, im Idle um die 30 +/- 2. Da bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. Der Lüfter ist auch nicht lauter als die Gehäuselüfter. Ca 2 Jahre alt. Den CPU Lüfter hab ich auch vor kurzem noch sauber gemacht, ist also sauber und wackelt nicht, scheint alles noch in Ordnung.



Vlt. noch mal zum Gegentesten Open Hardware Monitor - Core temp, fan speed and voltages in a free software gadget

Gedulde dich doch etwas, wir helfen dir schon, wenn wir Zeit haben


----------



## Karotte81 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

2 von 3 Lüftern sind angekommen und auch installiert. Ich muss sagen, der Noctua Lüfter macht schon einen tollen Eindruck. Ich wusste natürlich dass er viel Zubehör mitbringt, deswegen war es mir auch die 20€(naja 20,90€) wert, allein wg dem Y Kabel, welches ich auch direkt verbaut habe. Wäre nur schön wenn es davon eine etwas günstigere Bulk Variante gibt, man benötigt ja nicht immer soviel Zubehör.

Übrigens mal eine Frage am Rande, weil der Noctua auch diese Gummistifte mitbringt ... wie genau soll man die denn befestigen dass die den Lüfter halten(dafür sind sie doch da, oder? Der Noiseblocker hatte die auch dabei, hab die noch nie vorher gesehen. Ich kann die zwar durch die Schraubenlöcher am Gehäuse stecken, aber so richtig greifen tun sie den Lüfter nicht und dann es verbleibt alles etwas wackelig. Egal, ist eh unnötig.

Habe jetzt einen vorne rausgeworfen und dort den Scythe angesetzt. Mir war völlig entgangen dass vorne gar keine 140mm Lüfter drin sind  Daher konnte ich den Scythe auch da reinsetzen. 
Die Beiden vorne sind nun zusammen an Chassis Fan 1 angeschlossen. Der Hinteren hab ich an den CPU 2 Fan gepackt(warum soll man das eigentlich machen? Der CPU Lüfter dreht dennoch deutlich schneller, 1600 vs 1000 ca.) und die oberen sind an Chassis Fan 2 und 3 angeschlossen. 

Alle Lüfter drehen sich nun zw 1050 und 1100, nur der CPU Lüfter bricht da aus, aber das darf er auch gern, höre ihn eh nicht. Ich kann zwar keine großartige Änderung in den Temps sehen, aber momentan ist es eh schwierig, weil es draussen ja recht warm ist. Meine GPU ist manchmal im Idle bei 30, mal bei 35. Die CPU idled grad bei 28-29 rum, die Werte hatte ich vorher allerdings auch schonmal erreicht. 

Da ich aber eh keine Tempprobleme hatte, war mir primär ja die Lautstärke wichtig und es hat sich schon gelohnt, den einen vorderen auszutauschen. 

Ich hätte auch unten am Gehäuse noch einen anbringen können, würde ich auch sehr gerne, aber das Gehäuse ist so dümmlich konzipiert worden, dass sich der Lüfterplatz mit dem SSD Slot beißt(bzw. mit den Kabeln die zur SSD führen), zudem würden eh alle Netzteilkabel drüber liegen, so dass der Luftstrom sowieso nicht richtig greifen würde. Da hat sich auf jeden Fall keiner richtig Gedanken drum gemacht.



> 1. Installation dieses Programms HWMonitor: DOWNLOADING HWMONITOR_1.29.EXE | CPUID
> 2. Aufnahme des IST-Zustandes mit diesem Programm. Es zeigt Dir den akteullen Wert, sowie Minimal und Maxi-
> malwerte. Ziel ist es immer, im Idle absolut geräuschfrei zu werden, unter Vollast bestimmte beliebige psychologische
> Temperaturgrenzen (z.B. 60°C CPU, 75°C GPU) nicht zu überschreiten. Ich nenne sie bewußt beliebig. mehr stört
> ...



Sollte ich das jetzt noch machen? Natürlich höre ich den PC auch nachwievor(störend ist aber anders), muss mal testen wie sich das anhört wenn ich alle Lüfter abziehe, wie du ja sagtest. Hab ich vorhin beim installieren natürlich vergessen  Konnte mit HW Monitor nur ein Logfile erstellen, nichts "aufnehmen"? Hier auf jeden Fall das Logfile: Zippyshare.com - HWMonitor.txt

Die Bios Lüftersteuerung werde ich mir jetzt auch nochmal angucken.

PS: Ich sehe grade zum ersten Mal dass dieses Forum ja Links automatisch schöner darstellt. Sehr cool


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Hallo Karotte,

Du "sollst" gar nichts, es sind immer nur Vorschläge. Die Bedürfnisse von uns allen sind verschieden. Lese ich z.B 1050-1100 U/min bei 140mm Lüftern, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter. Das ist ja fast "Orkanlautstärke". 
Wenn man ein wenig probiert, findet man für jeden Lüfter einen Punkt, in dem er einen noch nicht stört. Das ist nach Gehäuse und Empfindlichkeit ein ganz anderer. Der HWMonitor hilft dabei ziemlich gut, um sich einmal hinzusetzen und die Einstellungen zu überprüfen. Man sieht Minimal- und Maximalwerte. Wenn Du jetzt schon glücklich bist, ist doch alles gut. Ich finde die Drehzahlen ziemlich hoch....

Die Gummistifte helfen in Gehäusebohrungen. Passen nicht immer, entkoppeln aber noch etwas mehr als Verschraubungen. Die Kabel aus dem Netzteil zu kühlen ist nie verkehrt. Unter Volllast werden sie warm, weil reichlich Stromstärke durchgeht.


----------



## Karotte81 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Schon klar, so war das auch nicht gemeint. Wollte nur wissen was du für Infos benötigst, für eventuelle weitere Ratschläge 

Und btw, es sind ja keine 140mm Lüfter, nur 120er ^^ Doch ich hab soeben mal etwas mit der Lüftersteuerung im Bios gespielt. Nun sind sie alle deutlich niedriger, bekomme sie aber nicht einheitlich, da die Mehrzahl der Lüfter nicht "gut" genug sind. der Noctua und der Scythe haben auch beide 4 Pin Anschlüsse(ob Fake weiß ich nicht), aber der Noctua lässt sich gefühlt im 1RMP Bereich verstellen. So genau geht das bei den anderen aber nicht. Ich denke, da müsste ich nachrüsten(was ich ja auch vorhabe). Aber schon hart, jetzt höre ich wirklich fast nichts mehr. Ich war wohl schon ziemlich an den normalen Zustand gewöhnt. Muss auch sagen, ich sitze 2m weg vom PC, da höre ich eh nicht jeden kleinen Pups(wobei ich trotzdem recht pingelig bin, alles was nicht normal ist höre ich sofort raus ^^).

Ich bin aber nochmal ins Forum gekommen, weil ich etwas bei der Lüftersteuerung im Bios nicht verstehe. Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen. Wird da auch sozusagen eine Kurve erstellt, wie bei der Lüfterkurve im MSI Afterburner? 
Sagen wir mal ich möchte das die Chassis Fans bei 35° mit 30% drehen lassen und bei 45° mit 50%, usw. Was macht er dann in den Zwischenbereichen und unter 35? Fällt er auf 0, also geht er aus unter 35? Und geht er dann bei 45 erst auf 50 hoch oder steigert er sich vorher schon, sagen wir bei 40° 35-40%? So kann man es ja bspw. im Afterburner einstellen, da steigt die Drehzahl ja auch mit der Temperatur, vorausgesetzt man hat ne schöne Kurve erstellt. Ich denke, man weiß worauf ich hinauswill(ist etwas doof zu beschreiben). 

Was mir noch etwas unklar ist. Ich habe ja im bios auch noch verschiedene Profile, was schön ist, aber ich seh ja leider nur mit wieviel RPM er sich dreht, aber nicht wieviel % das sind. Beim manuellen einstellen muss man aber % angeben und da es auch noch pro Lüfter bei mir komplett verschieden ist, habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung was ich da einstellen soll. Es wäre gut zu wissen mit wieviel % die Standardprofile drehen, dann hätte man wenigstens eine Orientierung. So müsste ich ja bei jedem Lüfter, ich hab ja auch noch fünf verschiedene(), testen wieviel % bei welchem Lüfter wieviel RPM ergeben. Das ist schon etwas fummelig. Daher fragte ich ja uach ursprünglich nach einer Lüftersteuerung, ne Hardware wäre schon doch schon ganz geil. Sollte natürlich programmierbar sein, jedes Mal aufstehen und Lüfter aufdrehen zum daddeln wäre natürlich auch nicht so der Hit ^^

Ich werde jetzt mal unter Last schauen wie sich die eingestellten Werte verhalten. Was mir aber grad auffällt, HW Monitor zeigt meine Drehzahlen nicht mehr an. Ah, CPU-Z ausgemacht, nun gehts wieder. Komisch. Sehe aber nun endlich wieder die Drehzahlen. Also momentan schlummern alle Lüfter(ausser CPU 1) bei 500-600RPM. Und das bei überall 30%, aber gut, so unterschiedlich sind die Werte gar nicht. Bis auf die CPU, die scheint sich herzlich wenig für meine Einstellungen zu interessieren 

Edit: Okay, erster Zwischentest, nur mit Valley Benchmark ... Lüfter drehen brav auf um die 1000 hoch. So soll es ja eigentlich sein  Funktioniert besser als gedacht. Die Fragen oben bleiben aber. Wobei, wenn ich sie selber beantworten müsste, würde ich sagen die Werte sind fest und er regelt erst bei bestimmten Grad Stufen hoch und runter und nicht in Zwischenstufen. Richtig? ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber nochmal ins Forum gekommen, weil ich etwas bei der Lüftersteuerung im Bios nicht verstehe. Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen. Wird da auch sozusagen eine Kurve erstellt, wie bei der Lüfterkurve im MSI Afterburner?
> Sagen wir mal ich möchte das die Chassis Fans bei 35° mit 30% drehen lassen und bei 45° mit 50%, usw. Was macht er dann in den Zwischenbereichen und unter 35? Fällt er auf 0, also geht er aus unter 35? Und geht er dann bei 45 erst auf 50 hoch oder steigert er sich vorher schon, sagen wir bei 40° 35-40%? So kann man es ja bspw. im Afterburner einstellen, da steigt die Drehzahl ja auch mit der Temperatur, vorausgesetzt man hat ne schöne Kurve erstellt. Ich denke, man weiß worauf ich hinauswill(ist etwas doof zu beschreiben).


Es ist ähnlich wie beim Afterburner, meist sind es aber weniger Möglichkeiten. Jedes Mainboard und jeder Hersteller setzt es anderes um.

Die einfachsten baut glaube ich MSI: Da sieht es so auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann ein paar Werte einstellen.
- Minimal Drehzahl, die wird immer genutzt, bis der erste einstellbare Temperaturpunkt erreicht ist, z.B. 40°C
- Ab 40°C würde in der gezeigten Einsteilung die Drehzahl langsam steigern, bis sie bei 70"C den maximal möglichen  Wert erreicht. 

Damit kann man schon herrlich rumspielen. Viele Mainboards haben viel mehr Zwischenpunkte. Das macht es noch besser, weil man leise sehr gut mit kühl kombinieren kann.


----------



## Karotte81 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Okay, aber ... ich habe kein MSI Board  Beim AsRock habe ich nicht mal ansatzweise so ein schönes Menü. Recht spartanisch würde ich es nennen. 4 Profile (Silent, Standard, Performance, FullSpeed) und wenn ich es manuell machen möchte, erweitert sich der Reiter einfach um 5 Punkte, wo ich bei x Grad x % Lüfterzahl einstellen soll. Würde aber mittlerweile auch sagen, dass es sich stufenweise selber hoch und runterregelt, also zwishcen zwei Werten.

Also n bissl nervt das jetzt schon ... Beim hochfahren kurz Turbinenmodus, dann wieder leise, dann beim Windows Start wieder hoch, wenn Win fertig geladen hört man die Lüfter wieder runtergehen. Also so ganz passt das noch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Also n bissl nervt das jetzt schon ... Beim hochfahren kurz Turbinenmodus, dann wieder leise, dann beim Windows Start wieder hoch, wenn Win fertig geladen hört man die Lüfter wieder runtergehen. Also so ganz passt das noch nicht.


Das klingt wie _"Da kann man weiter optimieren..."  

_Am Anfang bekommen die Lüfter oft 12V, damit sie siche ranlaufen, machen einige Mainboards_._ Ansosten muss manausprobieren, was sinnvoll ist. Einfach feste Spannungen sind auch ein Weg. Die Lüftersteuerung vom Frachtal R hast Du ja weiterhin. Dann ist die Drehzahl immer fest und an warmen Tagen macht man eben 7V an. Auch das geht....


----------



## Karotte81 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Ja, es ist auch nicht tragisch das sie beim Starten des Rechners kurz hochdrehen. Ist nur ungewohnt. Optimiert hab eich schon. Einfach die Sprünge etwas sanfter gemacht, 35%,45%,55% usw, das hört sich grad schon viel besser an. Gleich noch ein Ründchen Witcher, dann weiß ich noch mehr 

Aber was habe ich bitte, die Lüftersteuerung vom Frachtal R? Ich habe kein Fractual Gehäuse oder was meinst du? Und "einfach" feste Spannungen vergeben...da wüsste ich nicht mal, wie ich das mache. 

So sieht übrigens das Menü beim AsRock aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sind nicht meine Einstellungen, hab das Bild nur eben im Netz gefunden).

Und danke übrigens für deine Zeit


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Feste Spannungen von 5V, 7V und 12V bekommt man mit Adaptern direkt vom Netzteil. 
z.B. dieser: Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin 5V/7V/12V 10cm - Schwarz, 2,69

Deine Möglichkleiten der Lüfterkurveneinstellung sind doch perfekt, weil Du fünf Punkte setzen kannst. MSI erlaubt nur zwei Punkte. Es ist unkomfortabel, weil nicht visualisiert, aber man hat eindeutig sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Wie weit kommst Du runter mit den Prozentwerten? MSI erlaubt bei Gehäuselüftern nur bis 50%, also 6V. Das ist z.B. schon viel zu viel


----------



## Karotte81 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung - Per Software oder Hardware?*

Naja, ich kann bis 0% runtergehen, aber ob der jeweilige Lüfter das auch haargenau so umsetzt, steht auf nem anderen Blatt. Das müsste ich genauer testen. Einer der alten Lüfter klackert bspw. immer rum wenn ich den niedriger als mit 35% laufen lasse. Da die Lüfter vorher auf Standard standen, ich aber nicht weiß wieviel % Standard bedeutet, kann ich nicht sagen wieviel % es wirklich sind. Ich werde die Tage bestimmt nochmal ein bisschen testen. Aber erstmal gucken ob es so gut läuft. Dann wäre ja mein Hauptziel, Lüftersteuerung, erreicht. Und sogar ohne zusätzliche Hardware ^^

Bzgl der Spanungen ... okay, gut. Ich stecke die Lüfter da rein, und dann, wie ändert man dann gezielt die Spannung? Ich hab ja im Rechner so einen Adapter, vom Stromkabel ausgehend bietet er 3-4 Lüfteranschlüsse. Das sieht eigentlih fast so ähnlich aus wie das was du verlinkt hast.


----------

